# Banana Wine Recipe



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2010)

*6 Gallon recipe*

28 lbs – Ripe Bananas

1 tsp – Ascorbic Acid

2 – White Grape Concentrate

11 lbs – White Table Sugar

11 tsp – Acid Blend

3 tsp – Yeast Nutrient

1/4 tsp – K-Meta

1 1/2 tsp – Yeast Energizer

5 3/4 Gallons – Water

1 Sachet Red Star Cotes Des Blanc Yeast

Pour 1 gallon of warm water in a 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.

Add K-meta, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, Grape Concentrate, and 
Ascorbic Acid and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze
over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. 
Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. 
Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG,
it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then
add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar
in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let 
sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with 
elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After 
those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while 
also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve 
hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast 
per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a
few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary
lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut 
with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the 
liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let 
finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done 
fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change 
and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding 
another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your 
wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using 
simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling 
water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 
quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off
until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then 
add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you 
can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into 
clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month
intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and 
enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles 
till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire
to.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 20, 2010)

This looks good, I'm going to have to give this a try. I've been looking for a good banana wine recipe.


----------



## Dean (Aug 20, 2010)

last time I tried banana wine it was HOT HOT HOT!!! Was better served in shot glasses at a poker game.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 20, 2010)

Me too. I'd also used brown sugar instead of white, so it was sort of bourbon-y.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 20, 2010)

Any reason this can't be reduced to 3-gallon recipe?
I'm thinking of trying it, but don't know that I want to commit to 6 gallons of something that won't sound good to some folks...


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't see why not Bart, just cut it in half. I think I'm going to aim for a SG of 1.070 ~ 1.075 to try and reduce some of the hottness. And age it a little longer to see if that helps. Worst case I'll make it sweet to hide the heat.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 20, 2010)

You can always use it as a blending wine if it's not great on its own - add some body to other wines that might need it.


----------



## dzachareas (Aug 20, 2010)

Good call Brewgrrrl, I'll keep that in mind just in case, hopefully it will begood though.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that 28 pounds of ripe bananas *peeled* or *not peeled*? Also how "ripe" is best - nice and yellow or brown going black?
Thanks,


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2010)

That was with peels although I peeled them to use them. I always use bananas that are just turning brown on the outside and what I usually do is collect them meaning that I buy a bunch and usually eat most but sometimes in my house they dont get eaten soon enough before they start turning so Ill take the ones that are about to go bad and freeze them.


----------



## Ankita (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been loooking for banana wine recipe from last few days.Finally I got it and I am going to try it very soon .
It seem to be so HOT.
Last time I tried Red wine...Its awesome.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

Didnt see this post until now as Im working on making this site easier to navigate through. What do you mean by hot, temps where you live. Banana wine is very hard to get the actual taste from and in my opinoin this wine tasted more like a Chablis to me then a banana flavored drink. You might have to infuse some more bananas in it later if your really looking for banana flavor or maybe try a banana extract addition afterwards using it like an f-pack but do so in very small portion to make sure you like it before ruining a whole batch as extracts can sometimes leave a very synthetic flavor. This wine was very nice but like I said its very very hard for this flavor profile to shine through. If using an extract buy a good one as the typical grocery store ones dont work very well. I bought some at a very high end restaurant supply store that worked well for the few I tried like Chocolate and Elderberry.


----------



## Ankita (Nov 2, 2010)

I would like to try Apple wine and it is similar to peer wine. It require apples that are just started to ripen. 

I have got the recipe from the ebook that I am reading, but I am not that much clear with the ingredients. Can anyone tell me the recipe in detail with the essential ingredients. I am very anxious to prepare the apple wine.


<div id="ref">< id="gwProxy" ="">< ="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" =""><div id="ref">


----------



## vcasey (Nov 2, 2010)

Kartik said:


> I would like to try Apple wine and it is similar to peer wine. It require apples that are just started to ripen.
> 
> I have got the recipe from the ebook that I am reading, but I am not that much clear with the ingredients. Can anyone tell me the recipe in detail with the essential ingredients. I am very anxious to prepare the apple wine.
> 
> ...



Check the recipe section here for list http://www.finevinewines.com/t-recipes.aspx


----------



## Charlesthewino (Mar 17, 2014)

I am so going to try this one! Sounds great. I was thinking the finished wine could be used in a banana foster recipe and drizzled over some ice cream or pancakes. Yum!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Charlesthewino (Sep 17, 2014)

I did make this one. I was surprised that I did not get as much banana flavor as I expected. When I pulled the bag of fruit out of the must the bananas were very dried out so I assume the pectic enzyme really did it's job. Hope to get better flavor next time.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

